# SPS Programm aus Steuerung laden BX9000



## Codesys_123 (8 Juni 2011)

Hallo!
Habe eine kurze Frage!
Ich bekomme beim folgendem Versuch in TwinCAT eine Fehlermeldung:
- Datei
- öffnen
Klick auf den Button "SPS" , Klick auf das richtige Zielsystem (wobei ich alle anderen auch schon einmal durch habe), Auswahl der Steuerung
---> Fehlermeldung "Die Steuerung hat den letzten Online-Dienst fehlerhaft ausgeführt. Dienstnummer 49, Fehlernummer 50, Die Datei source.dat konnte nicht gelesen werden"

Kommt das jemandem bekannt vor? Habe im Infosys von Beckhoff keine brauchbaren Informationen gefunden.
Komme übrigens über "online -> einloggen" ganz normal auf die steuerung und kann auch ein bootprojekt erstellen. Möchte das eher aus Interesse wissen, da es ja mal zu so einem Moment kommen kann, dass man das Programm aus der Steuerung direkt braucht.

Das habe ich übrigens bei mehreren Steuerungen bei uns im Haus. (BX9000 und CX9000)

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen,
Danke


----------



## bonatus (8 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

um das Projekt von einer Steuerung zu Laden muss zuvor der Quellcode geladen werden. Es gibt die Möglichkeit das direkt mit dem Erzeugen des Bootprojektes (in den Optionen - Sourcedownload) zu koppeln oder man macht es manuell (Online --> Quellcode laden)


----------



## Codesys_123 (8 Juni 2011)

Genial 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort, funktioniert 1A!


----------



## kuti (16 April 2020)

Hallo,
kann man auch den Systemmanager aus der Steuerung laden?


----------



## MasterOhh (16 April 2020)

Im Systemmanager sollte es unter "Datei" die Option "von Zielsystem öffnen" (oder so ähnlich) geben.


----------

